# Got the magic call



## ditchpig041 (25 Apr 2010)

Hey everyone.

Just thought Id do the universal "get it and brag" to let people out there know that, despite the fact that it might seem like forever, there is in fact an ending to the process.

I started the re-muster process in early 2008. My file "got lost" in the office a couple of times, oddly right at the expiry date of the VOT period. However, I pushed on resubmitting the files, and eventually, after 2 years, got to the BPSO's office for my sit down chit chat with him.

He told me my lack of post secondary would greatly hinder me in the selection process, but that my volunteer service in the community, and the fact that I have been deployed twice, would help me greatly, so I finished the interview both feeling happy and sad, as I was told "good, but maybe not good enough".

Then came the fun that is waiting for an MPAC. 

Three times I was loaded onto one. Once it was scrubbed just days before I was to go and replaced with just officers.... the next, I was on my PLQ and had to pass on it. However, I managed to get in on the third one (the mythical one in March of this year that a lot of people on the board said wasn't on BTW.... it was re musters only) and 5 days after flying out of Borden, I was given my message thru traffic saying I was accepted and to get ready to go.

All this being said though, to sum up, is be patient, and press either your recruiter or your BPSO. Its really flustering to read everyone on here getting booted around, and was just as flustering when I was getting the same, but keep plugging away!

In case anyone was wondering, I was one of 2 people on the MPAC that had NO post sec in the related field (the other 9 anglo's did)... not too sure about the francos though to be honest, but one of only three to get the offer at the end that I know of as of this date.

What got my foot in the door was 5 years as a vollie firefighter, 2 tours over seas, and a boarding party course.

Good luck to all!!


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (27 Apr 2010)

Jealous.   Congrats though


----------



## vandoos283 (9 May 2010)

Congrats, I had pretty much the same experience as you without having to do the MPAC, I finally got accepted in 2001, it has been a great ride since then.


----------

